
Ask HN: What's the best resource to learn Python? - rahulvarshneya
I&#x27;ve never written code in my life but am interested in programming. What resources would you suggest which could really help understand programming fundamentals and of course, developing on Python?
======
AngeloAnolin
Learn Python the Hard Way should be the place for you to start, considering
you haven't written a code in your life.

[http://learnpythonthehardway.org/](http://learnpythonthehardway.org/)

Online book is free:
[http://learnpythonthehardway.org/book/](http://learnpythonthehardway.org/book/)

------
cfqycwz
I usually recommend Learn Python the Hard Way to people who want to learn
Python, but I'm very wary of recommending it to people who have never written
code before. There's a lot that LPTHW glosses over or assumes you know that
can be very very frustrating and discouraging for beginners.

That said, I'm not really sure what to suggest as an alternative. I know
Codecademy has a Python course; perhaps somebody here could comment on its
quality?

------
mjhea0
As co-author of Real Python, I suggest a combination of Learn Python the Hard
Way and Real Python. Our courses focus on practical, learning by doing
exercises, while Learn Python the Hard Way focuses on getting the syntax down.

[http://realpython.com](http://realpython.com)

Best!

------
nicholas73
I had the advantage of having taken a Java course in college, but I found
Udacity's CS101 all I needed to pick up Python. I Googled on from there.

I learned CSS and JS through Codeacademy, so I'd vouch for that too for
Python.

------
codecondo
[http://codecondo.com/10-ways-to-learn-python/](http://codecondo.com/10-ways-
to-learn-python/)

